# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  .:. تعزيـة .:.

## عبير الجنان

.:. تعزيـة .:.
السلام عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ببالغ الحزن والأسى نعزي صاحب العصر والزمان الحجة المنتظر والأمة الأسلامية جمعاء بفقيد الأمـة ..

( التصميم كان عالسريع وماحاولت ارتبه أو أعدله فصار شوي شكله عادي ) ..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
مأجورين
والله يعطيكم الف عافيه
في ميزان اعمالش خيه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجورين

شغل عدل

----------

